# I need help.........



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

No, not with that......

I've got a Sony DSC-H10 digital P&S. I wanted a REAL DSLR camera, but the funds just didn't allow it. The camera takes pretty good pictures all around, but I'm having quite a bit of difficulty taking close-up shots. I've been trying to take pics of my flies in the vice, but it's not working out. Photos are very blurry, zero detail.

Now, I've read online that close-ups can be taken with this camera using a "macro".

My question is: WTH is a "macro" and how will it help me.

I'd sure appreciate some help with this.

Another (better) camera is in my future, but it's still a little ways from Fathers Day, so I'm trying to work with what I got.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Macro is for insects or flowers. Set your camera on Auto and that should work.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

I would have thought that Auto would do it, but it doesn't.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

My point and shoot has a Macro setting on the dial. It has a symbol that looks like a flower. See if you have something like that on yours. Set it there and take a pic to see how it turns out. I use Macro when I take a pic of any small object up close.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine has a macro button on the round button on the left, but when I press it, I get a message: "This macro is invalid", or something along those lines.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

On the silver dial on the back push the up arrow to go to menu, then to shoot settings 1, then to AF mode, scroll over to the right and change AF to macro. I think that will get ya there.
If all else fails, look in the manual under macro shooting.
Hope this helps.

a little more info
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonydsch10/


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

the AF mode only gives me the option for "Single" and "Monitor"


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ooops sorry about giving you the wrong advice. I thought you were trying to shoot family for some reason. Again I'm sorry about that. Yeah, put it on Macro setting and that will get your flies. If not I'd be glad to show you in person how to take a pic of them.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, after MORE pushing of buttons like a drunken monkey, i took the conversion lense off of close-up and switched it to off. Now I can push the macro button and it turns on. Yhank you guys for pushing me in the right direction.

Takes pretty good pic of the tip of a pen now. Will try a fly this evening. Thanks again 2 cool.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good deal!


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Better Pics*

After finding out exactly how to do the macro mode (thanks 2cool), I was able to take better pics of my flies. Here's a few examples:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Now that you have the camera figured out, you might want to build an inexpensive light box to photograph your flies in.
Check out this link.
Mike


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Now that you have the camera figured out, you might want to build an inexpensive light box to photograph your flies in.
> Check out this link.
> Mike


Very nice. Looks like a cool "rainy day" project to me. Thanks Mike.


----------

